# No Claims Discount Certificate



## Chim (8 Aug 2006)

I'm looking for some advice about how to get an accuate NCD certificate from my insurance company.

In short, they sent me out an inaccurate cert that said I have an open claim when I don't (claim from three years ago was closed sometime before March 2006, they won't give me the exact date), and as a result of this inaccurate cert: (a) my renewal premium was €400 higher than it should have been and they won't put my new renewal premium in writing; and (b) I can't shop around for insurance because I don't have the accurate NCD certificate.

That's the short version, there's a longer version here http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=24030 but I decided to repost the query as the subject line on the old thread doesn't really convey the issue. Has anyone else has had a similar experience? I can't be the only one - can I?!?


----------



## Ravima (8 Aug 2006)

write to general manager pointing out the situation. Ask that a correct certificate be issued immediately or you will contact ombudsman. That should prompt a response within a few days. You could telephone the complaints manager instead if you wish. His/her name should be in the policy booklet you were given.


----------



## Chim (9 Aug 2006)

Thanks Ravima - checked out my policy booklet and there's no contact details in there other than the general phone number I've been using all along.

I've taken your advice and written a letter to the general manager of the brokers, and the motor underwriting manager of the insurers. Outlined what exactly what I need from them and told them I'll go to the Ombudsman if they don't furnish the document. I faxed those through today and also sent the originals in the post. Fingers crossed that'll get them moving!


----------

